# 1/2 Christmas Bonus gone on tax.. Not shown on P60?



## FrankVista (9 Feb 2007)

As of June last year i've been on 26k gross with a 2k bonus promised at Christmas. I had been on 23k previously.

Normally i would receive 1760 (my boss mistakenly overpaid me 120 for the first six months). In december i received 3000. When i asked where this figure came from I was told my bonus worked out at approximately 2.5k but thats what was given to me because of tax. 

I was thinking half of it gone on tax?? Surely i can claim that back right.

On my P60 my gross pay total shows my gross pay for the year but includes what i received of a bonus (1200~) and not the 2.5k figure. In other words the PAYE figure paid is 2100 and doesn't show anything in relation to my bonus. 

Is this normal and can i can claim tax back??


----------



## ClubMan (9 Feb 2007)

I don't really follow your figures. What was your total gross in 2006 including all salary and bonus payments? If you made any pension contributions through payroll then deduct these. What's left is fully assessable for income tax and _PRSI_/health levy (well - bar some minor exemptions for _PRSI_). Why do you think that you can claim tax back on your bonus? It's assessable for income tax just like other income.


----------



## FrankVista (9 Feb 2007)

total gross in 2006 = 26k no pension nothing deductable except normal tax.

basically i received 1200 on top of my normal salary at christmas when i was promised 2500. I was told it was so low because i was taxed on it.

my p60 does not include the bonus figure of 2500 in my gross but the 1200 figure. 

it seems strange to me that i should be taxed over half of my bonus when i'm only on 26k per annum.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Feb 2007)

[broken link removed] will give you a rough idea of what you should expect to come out with net on €26K gross. Your bonus is treated no different to normal salary in the overall scheme of things. If you think that you have paid too much tax then ask _Revenue _to prepare a _P21 _balancing statement for 2006.

Your _P60 _should display your total gross taxable which will be your total gross if you don't make pension contributions. As such it should include both your normal gross salary and your bonus if it was paid in December. If it doesn't the it sounds like there's something wrong with the company's payroll/_P60_ figures. Are you sure that your employer is not doing something dodgy here such as paying you in cash or off payroll approximately the net amount of your bonus (i.e. tax evasion)?


----------



## Cashstrapped (9 Feb 2007)

Def. sounds like there's something amiss here, instead of looking at your P60 check your December Payslip against your November one and check what the difference is. 

However it would seem to me that he has recouped the 120 per month he overpaid you for the first half of 2006 when you weren't actually entitled to it, he should have at least have the courtesy to advise you of this but he also would be entitled to do this if it was an error.

Given your figures I work out if he had done the payroll correct from start of the year and you were to get the 2,500 bonus you should have a gross of €27,000 for 2006

23,000 @ 6mths = 11,500
26,000 @ 6mths = 13,000
Bonus of 2,500


Sound right??


----------

